# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  علوم کامپیوتر رشت یا مهندسی کامپیوتر بابلسر ؟!

## wruveacr

سلام دوستان

همون طور که از اسم تاپیک مشخصه ، بین این 2 تا موندم ...
به احتمال زیاد علوم کامپیوتر رشت (سراسری دولتی) رو که قبولم ولی مهندسی کامپیوتر بابلسر یا بابل (سراسری دولتی) احتمال قبولیش کمه برام ...
حالا فرض رو بر این می گیریم که اونم قبول میشم ...

می خواستم نظر دوستان رو در مورد این 2 رشته بدونم و اینکه چه قدر درس مشترک دارن ؟
راستش من که هدفم یادگیری برنامه نویسی هست که خوب تو گرایش نرم افزار مهندسی کامپیوتر تخصصی تر بررسی میشه ...
ولی می خواستم بدونم تو علوم کامپیوتر چه قدر بهش اشاره میشه ؟! ارزش داره برم این رشته یا نه ؟
خودم حاضرم برنامه نویسی رو با این همه آموزش ویدیویی و کتاب و ... که تو اینترنت هست یادبگیرم و این کار رو خواهم کرد (فکر کنم حتی اگه نرم افزار هم برم باید این کار رو بکنم با این توضیح کمی که تو دانشگاه میدن  :Yahoo (4): )
ولی در کنارش می خوام درس های اون رشته ی دانشگاهیم هم خیلی بی ربط به برنامه نویسی نباشه که بعد کار سخت میشه که هم زمان هم برنامه نویسی رو یاد بگیری جدا هم واحد های دانشگاه رو پاس کنی ...

بعضی ها میگن علوم کامپیوتر سخته ... واقعاً از مهندسی کامپیوتر سخت تره ؟!

البته من رشت رو به بابل یا بابلسر ترجیح میدم از نظر فاصله با شهر خودم و توسعه و بافت شهری و ... دلیل اینکه گفتم مهندسی کامپیوتر بابل یا بابلسر اینه که احتمال قبولی مهندسی کامپیوتر رشت برام کم تره ...
یعنی اگه این 2 رشته تفاوت زیادی ندارن ، اولویت شهر مهم میشه که من رشت رو انتخاب می کنم و دوست دارم رشت قبول شم ولی خوب اگه علوم کامپیوتر بدردم نخوره که خوب نمیشه ...

و یه سوال دیگه اینکه بعد از مهندسی کامپیوتر گرایش نرم افزار کدوم گرایش بیشتر برنامه نویسی رو یاد میده ؟!
سخت افزار یا it یا معماری سیستم های کامپیوتری (همون سخت افزار قدیمه ؟!) یا رایانش امن (عجب اسم مزخرفی  :Yahoo (4): ) ؟؟؟
یا اینکه اصلاً علوم کامپیوتر بیش تر از اینا برنامه نویسی داره ؟

ممنون

----------


## artim

مهندسی کامپیوتر گرایش نرم افزار بهتره

----------


## nikra

علوم نرو چون یه رشته ی محضه و یه عالمه درسای ریاضی هم داره!بازار کارش هم شنیدم تو ایران خوب نیست فکر کنم نرم افزار برات مناسب تره 
رشته های نرم و ای تی و سخت افزار سابق و معماری الان :Yahoo (76): تا ترم چهار دروس یکسانی دارن تقریبا ،من خودم سخت افزارم و ترم یک و دو سی پلاس پلاس و جاوا داشتیم اینظوری نیست که مثلا سخت افزار خیلی متفاوت از نرم افزار باشه و نتونی برنامه نویسی رو در کنارش حرفه ای بشی

----------


## wruveacr

خوب دوستان به نظر شما اگه مهندسی کامپیوتر سراسری تو این شهر ها قبول نشدم ...
برم علوم کامپیوتر سراسری یا مهندسی کامپیوتر غیر انتفاعی/آزاد ؟!

----------


## sepanta1990

> سلام دوستان
> 
> همون طور که از اسم تاپیک مشخصه ، بین این 2 تا موندم ...
> به احتمال زیاد علوم کامپیوتر رشت (سراسری دولتی) رو که قبولم ولی مهندسی کامپیوتر بابلسر یا بابل (سراسری دولتی) احتمال قبولیش کمه برام ...
> حالا فرض رو بر این می گیریم که اونم قبول میشم ...
> 
> می خواستم نظر دوستان رو در مورد این 2 رشته بدونم و اینکه چه قدر درس مشترک دارن ؟
> راستش من که هدفم یادگیری برنامه نویسی هست که خوب تو گرایش نرم افزار مهندسی کامپیوتر تخصصی تر بررسی میشه ...
> ولی می خواستم بدونم تو علوم کامپیوتر چه قدر بهش اشاره میشه ؟! ارزش داره برم این رشته یا نه ؟
> ...


علوم کامپیوتر مهندسی نیست و تو دانشکده علوم یا دانشکده ریاضی(و نه دانشکده کامپیوتر) ارایه میشه. علوم کامپیوتر بیشتر درسهای نرم افزار رو داره ولی خب تاکیدش بیشتر روی علم کامپیوتره تا مهندسی. از نظر اپلای و تحصیل در خارج بهتر از مهندسیه.چون اونا رشته ای به نام مهندسی نرم افزار ندارن.یه رشته دارن به نام computer science که میشه علوم کامپیوتر.
از نظر بازار کار و ادامه تحصیل هم فرقی با مهندسی نداره.تو ارشد خواستی میتونی از گرایشهای نرم یا ای تی بخونی.
من خودم اگه دوباره انتخاب رشته میکردم بعد نرم و ای تی شریف و احتمالا نرم و ای تی تهران علوم کامپیوتر شریف انتخاب پنجمم میشد.یعنی بالاتر از نرم افزار امیرکبیر
برید سرفصلهای علوم کامپیوترو بخونید و با نرم افزار مقایسه کنید.

----------


## Keiv4n

خب ببین علوم کامپیوتر درس عملی به جز تربیت بدنی نداره و واسه همین بیشتر بر پایه الگوریتم نویسی هست و برنامه نویسی عملی خیلی کم توش استفاده میشه. ولی اگه مصمم هستی حتماً سراسری بری، علوم کامپیوتر رو برو ولی ارشد نرم افزار بخون. این نظر منه.
در ضمن واسه اپلای هم دو تا Computer Science داریم یکی علوم کامپیوتر کاربردی (Applied Computer Science) که همون نرم افزار خودمونه و دیگری Theoritical Computer Science که در ایران به نام علوم کامپیوتر تدریس میشه.
در آخر چارت درسی این رشته رو دانلود کن ببین اصلاً به روحیت میخوره یا نه؟

----------


## sepanta1990

در کل زیاد روی برنامه نویسی توی دانشگاه حساب باز نکن‌....حتی تو نرم افزار. بیشتر درسا تیوریه برنامه نویسی رو خودت کار میکنی

----------


## wruveacr

سرفصل هارو از چند جای مختلف دانلود کردم و دیدم ...
همون طور که فهمیده بودم علوم کامپیوتر بیش تر ریاضی داره (اونم جبر و گسسته و ... :Yahoo (21): ) و کم تر به برنامه نویسی می پردازه ...
ولی نمی دونم این همه الگوریتم نویسی که داره پس به چه درد می خوره !!!
یکی از منابعی که ازش سرفصل هارو دانلود کردم تو دروس علوم کامپیوتر نوشته "برنامه سازی پیشرفته" که پیشنیازش هم "مبانی کامپیوتر و برنامه سازی" هست ! (همون 2 درسی که تو مهندسی کامپیوتر هستن)
ولی منبع دیگه تو لیست دروس علوم کامپیوتر اینارو ننوشته و به جاش اصول کامپیوتر 1 و 2 نوشته که اسم C++ هم تو توضیحاتش آورده ولی نمی دونم درست حسابی یاد میدن یا نه گذریه ... !!!

*یکی هم پیدا نمیشه که به ما بگه تو علوم کامپیوتر برنامه نویسی رو درست و حسابی یاد میدن یا نه فقط یه مروری می کنن ؟!؟!*

دوستان کسی راجع به *"دانشگاه تخصصي فناوريهاي نوين آمل"* اطلاعاتی نداره ؟!
ظاهراً مهندسی کامپیوتر گرایش IT داره و منم احتمالاً می تونم قبول شم ولی خوب می ترسم دانشگاهش به درد نخوره  :Yahoo (4):  ...
تو سایتش یه توضیحاتی داده که اول دامپزشکی داشت فقط ، بعداً شده این ... نمی دونم خوبه یا نه ؟! اولین دانشگاه تخصصی یعنی چی ؟!  :Yahoo (4): 
زیر مجموعه وزارت اطلاعات نباشه ... یعنی مثل دانشگاه اطلاعات نباشه  :Yahoo (20): 
اینجا خودتون توضیحات رو ببینید : تاریخچه دانشگاه


* + دانشگاه علوم تحقیقات (آزاد) تهران چه طور ، مهندسی کامپیوتر داره دیگه نه ؟!*

ممنون

----------


## Keiv4n

> سرفصل هارو از چند جای مختلف دانلود کردم و دیدم ...
> همون طور که فهمیده بودم علوم کامپیوتر بیش تر ریاضی داره (اونم جبر و گسسته و ...) و کم تر به برنامه نویسی می پردازه ...
> ولی نمی دونم این همه الگوریتم نویسی که داره پس به چه درد می خوره !!!
> یکی از منابعی که ازش سرفصل هارو دانلود کردم تو دروس علوم کامپیوتر نوشته "برنامه سازی پیشرفته" که پیشنیازش هم "مبانی کامپیوتر و برنامه سازی" هست ! (همون 2 درسی که تو مهندسی کامپیوتر هستن)
> ولی منبع دیگه تو لیست دروس علوم کامپیوتر اینارو ننوشته و به جاش اصول کامپیوتر 1 و 2 نوشته که اسم C++ هم تو توضیحاتش آورده ولی نمی دونم درست حسابی یاد میدن یا نه گذریه ... !!!
> 
> *یکی هم پیدا نمیشه که به ما بگه تو علوم کامپیوتر برنامه نویسی رو درست و حسابی یاد میدن یا نه فقط یه مروری می کنن ؟!؟!*
> 
> دوستان کسی راجع به *"دانشگاه تخصصي فناوريهاي نوين آمل"* اطلاعاتی نداره ؟!
> ...


کلاً نرم افزار هم بخونی دانشگاه چیز خاصی یادت نمیدن و بیشتر باید خودت بری دنبالش.
منم اتفاقاً روی دانشگاه تخصصی فناوری های نوین آمل شک دارم برق رو بزنم یا نزنم ولی مثل این که کلاً خوابگاه نداره و پشیمون شدم.  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## wruveacr

> کلاً نرم افزار هم بخونی دانشگاه چیز خاصی یادت نمیدن و بیشتر باید خودت بری دنبالش.
> منم اتفاقاً روی دانشگاه تخصصی فناوری های نوین آمل شک دارم برق رو بزنم یا نزنم ولی مثل این که کلاً خوابگاه نداره و پشیمون شدم.


آره می دونم کلاً رو آموزش دانشگاه هیچ حسابی باز نکردم ...  :Yahoo (4): 
برای همین هم می گم رشته ای می خوام که مزاحم یادگیری من نشه ...  :Yahoo (20): 
فقط مسئله اینه که CS همون طور که گفتم ریاضی خارج از بحث برنامه نویسی زیاد داره و برای همین شاید کلی وقت آدم رو بگیره ...
ولی نرم افزار اکثرش راجع به برنامه نویسیه و اگه جدا از دانشگاه هم چیزی یاد بگیری بدرد دانشگاه لعنتی هم می خوره  :Yahoo (4): 
شانس این که بگیم با CS میشه رفت خارج هم که خوب اون قدر نیست ... اگر هم بخوان بگیرن از شریف و تهران و ... می گیرن اونم با معدل بالا و کلی مقاله و ... نه رشت  :Yahoo (4): 
البته می دونم مثلاً تو آمریکا کسی که این رشته رو خونده چه قدر بدردش می خوره ... چون خودم کسی رو تو آمریکا دارم که رشته اش هم همینه و درآمدش و شرکت هایی که توشون میره رو هم دارم می بینم ... با این حال هنوز بهش فکر می کنم .

الان با این اطلاعاتی که کسب کردم  :Yahoo (4):  بین علوم کامپیوتر رشت و IT دانشگاه تخصصی فناوری های نوین آمل و مهندسی کامپیوتر (نرم افزار) بهشهر (دانشگاه مازندران) موندم ...
چون فکر نمی کنم بابلسر شانس زیادی داشته باشم ولی اگه بشه که احتمالاً اونو میرم ...
البته با بهشهر هم زیاد حال نمی کنم ، دوره زیاد نمی ارزه ... اگر دانشگاه آمل هم خوب نباشه ، احتمالاً علوم کامپیوتر رشت میشه اولویتم 

PS : اگه از دانشگاه تخصصی فناوری های نوین آمل آماری در آوردی راجع به سطح علمی و ... و اینکه می ارزه بریم یا نه همین جا بگو لطفاً ...
درضمن فکر کنم تا پارسال برق و شیمی نداشت و امسال اضافه کرده ، برای همین ببین اوضاعش چه طوره ...
*کس دیگه ای هم اگر احیاناً این تاپیک رو دید راجع به دانشگاه آمل چیزی می دونست بگه لطفاً که مجبور نشم تاپیک جدا بزنم* 

بازم ممنون

----------


## sepanta1990

> * + دانشگاه علوم تحقیقات (آزاد) تهران چه طور ، مهندسی کامپیوتر داره دیگه نه ؟!*ممنون


بله داره. اینجا

----------


## wruveacr

> بله داره. اینجا


دیدم اینو ، منتهی از همون لینک خودت ببین دانشکده مهندسی برق و کامپیوترش رو که باز کنی ، هیچی توش ننوشته ... خالیه ...
+ اینو دیده بودم که علوم تحقیقات تهران رو انتخاب کنی از سمت راست ، تو رشته ها مهندسی کامپیوتر نمیاره ... از سمت چپ هم مهندسی کامپیوتر رو انتخاب کنی تو لیستش علوم تحقیقات نمیاد ... تو دفترچه راهنماش هم که هنوز کامل نخوندم ولی علوم تحقیقات رو دیدم همین رشته هارو فقط نوشته  :Yahoo (21): 
البته تو این لینک دیدم که نوشته "مربوط به بند 22 فرم اطلاعات داوطلبی" شاید به خاطر همینه ... چون نمی دونم بند 22 چیه  :Yahoo (4):  ... ولی دفترچه چی میگه ؟!
راستی ثبت نام آزاد تا کی وقت هست ؟!

----------


## sepanta1990

> دیدم اینو ، منتهی از همون لینک خودت ببین دانشکده مهندسی برق و کامپیوترش رو که باز کنی ، هیچی توش ننوشته ... خالیه ...
> + اینو دیده بودم که علوم تحقیقات تهران رو انتخاب کنی از سمت راست ، تو رشته ها مهندسی کامپیوتر نمیاره ... از سمت چپ هم مهندسی کامپیوتر رو انتخاب کنی تو لیستش علوم تحقیقات نمیاد ... تو دفترچه راهنماش هم که هنوز کامل نخوندم ولی علوم تحقیقات رو دیدم همین رشته هارو فقط نوشته 
> البته تو این لینک دیدم که نوشته "مربوط به بند 22 فرم اطلاعات داوطلبی" شاید به خاطر همینه ... چون نمی دونم بند 22 چیه  ... ولی دفترچه چی میگه ؟!
> راستی ثبت نام آزاد تا کی وقت هست ؟!


نه داره.اینم سایتش گروه کامپیوتر

ثبت نام آزاد رشته های با آزمون شروع نشده هنوز

----------


## wruveacr

> نه داره.اینم سایتش گروه کامپیوتر
> 
> ثبت نام آزاد رشته های با آزمون شروع نشده هنوز


آها دیدم همش نوشته بدون آزمون ولی از اونجایی که می گفتن ثبت نام آزاد بلافاصله بعد از دریافت کارنامه کنکور شروع میشه فکر کردم همینه ...
پس حتماً اون رشته ها هم بدون آزمون هستن که نوشته ، برای همین مهندسی کامپیوتر توش نبود ...

با آزمون کی شروع میشه ؟!
راستی اگه من هم سراسری *روزانه* قبول شم ، هم آزاد ، اونوقت میشه آزاد رو رفت دیگه ؟!
نتیجه شون باهم میاد ؟!

----------


## sepanta1990

> آها دیدم همش نوشته بدون آزمون ولی از اونجایی که می گفتن ثبت نام آزاد بلافاصله بعد از دریافت کارنامه کنکور شروع میشه فکر کردم همینه ...
> پس حتماً اون رشته ها هم بدون آزمون هستن که نوشته ، برای همین مهندسی کامپیوتر توش نبود ...
> 
> با آزمون کی شروع میشه ؟!
> راستی اگه من هم سراسری *روزانه* قبول شم ، هم آزاد ، اونوقت میشه آزاد رو رفت دیگه ؟!
> نتیجه شون باهم میاد ؟!


والا من در مورد آزاد تجربه ای ندارم. اطلاعاتم ناقصه

----------


## khaan

> آها دیدم همش نوشته بدون آزمون ولی از اونجایی که می گفتن ثبت نام آزاد بلافاصله بعد از دریافت کارنامه کنکور شروع میشه فکر کردم همینه ...
> پس حتماً اون رشته ها هم بدون آزمون هستن که نوشته ، برای همین مهندسی کامپیوتر توش نبود ...
> 
> با آزمون کی شروع میشه ؟!
> راستی اگه من هم سراسری *روزانه* قبول شم ، هم آزاد ، اونوقت میشه آزاد رو رفت دیگه ؟!
> نتیجه شون باهم میاد ؟!


اگه هم روزانه قبول شین و هم آزاد هر کدوم رو خواستین میتونین برین. 
ثبت نام آزاد از 10مرداد هست

----------

